# Walnut Crotch



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Finally cut that large walnut crotch:thumbsup:. Will lose a small portion of lumber due to a dull blade:thumbdown: ( won't happen next time!!!). It still produced some nice slabs 28" wide.

Daren, I leveled all pithes and cut parallel. Is this the same for cutting gunstocks to gain the feather or is it cut differently?? Is this the average look of cuts??? Some of yours has destinct feathers. Several slices cleanly broke in the crotch but are useable.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I can see the feather in your slabs. The feather is narrow because the crotch itself grew at a narrow angle. The wider the angle of the branches of the crotch, the wider the feather will be. Unfortunately, the wider crotch makes it difficult to fit in your mill without losing part of the feather. Gary


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah you milled it right. Like Gary said the figure is determined by the way the fork (crotch) grew. Usually with tight /not spread ones like that you get bark inclusion, or debris (dirt-leaves) can lay in the fork and get overgrown. The reason some of them split on you, inclusion. Every crotch is different, they have general things to look for, but you never know until you mill them for sure.



.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Tim, how did that work out leveling the piths like Daren said? Did the pith still show up in any of the slabs or did your blade eliminate it? I don't really see any pith lines in your pics. Gary


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is some beautiful wood. Nice grain


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

IF pithes are level AND tree grew straight, NORMALLY you can either saw out the pithe or incorporate it into the center of a board. I try to center into a bench, but sometimes it will wave and be showing to one side of board to which I do as Daren and turn it to the hidden or NON obvious side.

I found the guides to be out (pushing down) causing blade to ride up :thumbdown kindly opposite of what I would think:huh::laughing.

Can't wait to get this and Cherry slabs into the kiln.:thumbsup::yes:

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've cut some nice crutches in my time too. They all had a funny knot hole in them though....


----------

